# 100g vs 120g vs 200g



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

So which grain do you shoot and why???/


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot 125 gr, way back when I started, that was the most common and easily available.

My daughters shoot the same, so that we can all share. 

I have shot some heavier heads, when I needed to, to adjust the spine of some stiff arrows.

Your balance point of your arrow, should be a bit forward of center. I believe they call this POC. I think something like 10 to 20 percent of center. Jammer can probably tell you exactly. Having an arrow a bit front heavy gives better flight and penetration...so they say. So, you don't want to go too light on the front end.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Found a good read.........

http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_selection_guide_chapter_3.htm


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree with Chunky. Think of pushing a flexible arrow into an animal by hand. Would it be easier to push it in by the knock, or by grabbing the arrow close to the point? Also, why do you think darts are so front heavy?

Another thing to consider, if a small flap on an airplane's wing greatly changes the flight of the plane with only a small degree change, how much will an arrow's path change inside an animal if its blades are bent by impacts from bone or tendon?

I like exit wounds on the opposite side from the entry wound. Regarding resistance during penetration, do you think more blades or less blades slow down the arrow inside the animal? What about long pointy tips verses short, acute-angled ones? Cut on contact verses chisel tip?

Now do you have to have an arrow optimized for penetration to kill a whitetail? Nope. A quartering away shot behind the ribs towards the far leg with a light arrow and a field point will do it with a fast bow. Does an arrow optimized for penetration increase your kill percentage? YES.

With that in mind, I shoot the strongest, best-penetrating broadheads I can find whether I'm shooting my 40 lb. Recurve or 308 fps Compound. Why not think of an arrow to be more like a mini spear?

My current out of the box favorite:
http://www.abowyer.com/abowyer_carbon_screw_on_brown_bear.html

These shoot A LOT more accurate than any of the 100 grain tips I tried and have way more momentum at longer distances than anything else I've seen used. The only problem I have is sometimes they go through my new foam deer target and damage the fletchings... and Yes you need a more stiff arrow with a heavier point. But all the carbon shafts I've seen are WAY more stiff than they need to be, and a much heavier broadhead can be shot than you might think.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

RedFly said:


> My current out of the box favorite:
> http://www.abowyer.com/abowyer_carbon_screw_on_brown_bear.html


I agree with the Abowyer Brown Bear heads. I use the 175g glue on heads for my wood arrows. These things will really blow through hogs, even out of my 45 pound longbow.


----------

